# Announcing Wrong Winner (Miss Universe)



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2015)

Steve Harvey: Host of 2015 Miss Universe Pageant Apologizes for Announcing Wrong Winner.

Harvey said Miss Colombia Ariadna Gutierrez won when Miss Philippines  Pia Alonzo Wurtzbach actually had. "It was an honest mistake," he wrote  on social media. 

 I made a terrible mistake tonight in announcing the wrong winner and runner-up for the Miss Universe  pageant. I know how much pride many countries, fans and most  importantly, the contestants take in preparing for this night. I hope  that you can forgive me. 
 All contestants were amazing but I want  to specifically apologize to Miss Colombia and Miss Philippines again  and wholeheartedly. You both represented well for your countries,  families and yourselves.
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

You had one job, one ... and you messed it up.

What do you expect from someone whose daytime game show (_Family Feud_) is one long string of semi-dirty, suggestive jokes? He really helped take that show down the drain.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, that was awkward to say the least.

I like Steve Harvey. He does a good job on _Family Feud _compared to previous hosts (although I agree there's too much double entendre). His talk show….usually enjoyable, but a bit too many “Ladies, here's how you get a husband" and "I’m gonna find you a good man” segments.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

And then he compounds it by Tweeting about the incident and misspelling the names of the countries. C'mon ...


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm thinking ol' Steve won't be back next year....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

I bet Miss Columbia was really dissapointed, but I guess he's human and allowed a mistake now and then.  He must've felt terrible.  I like him too, and watch Family Feud sometimes while we're eating supper, good for a few chuckles.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2015)

The show was running smoothly  until that slob ruined the whole thing.  What an insult to those two finalists!

The show was watched by  thousands all over the world  and gravely disappointed @ the ending.

He should send those two girls each a million $$$  (of his many) along with an apology.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't like Harvey.  He is too much of a showboat and wannabe dirty comic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

An older booboo in Australia.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh my empires will fall, such an important show to the world at large, lets hope countries don't come to blows over this gaffe.  This is hilarious the lives of women won't ever be the same after prancing and primping to show what perfect peacocks they are.    Harvey, you are ruined, ruined I say.:lol1:  People still watch these shows?  .


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2015)

Some people were saying that the wrong announcement was a setup. It was done because their ratings are way down and this "mistake" should improve the next years show. I say it's total bullpoop.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2015)

I think they would have done better with the ratings had Trump still owned the franchise. Imagine all the haters that would tune in?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 21, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I think they would have done better with the ratings had Trump still owned the franchise. Imagine all the haters that would tune in?



That would take some serious masochism.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Oh my empires will fall, such an important show to the world at large, lets hope countries don't come to blows over this gaffe.  This is hilarious the lives of women won't ever be the same after prancing and primping to show what perfect peacocks they are.    Harvey, you are ruined, ruined I say.:lol1:  People still watch these shows?  .


 great post!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 21, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> great post!



i agree!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2015)

Falcon said:


> The show was running smoothly until that slob ruined the whole thing. What an insult to those two finalists!
> 
> The show was watched by *thousands *all over the world and gravely disappointed @ the ending.
> 
> He should send those two girls each a million $$$ (of his many) along with an apology.



Billions, according to news reports.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 21, 2015)

:rofl:  Even funnier.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2015)

Why is this kind of contest even relevant in today's world?


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

I swear I don't know.  The whole pageant mentality is nuts to me...but wow billions tuning in?  That's amazing.


----------



## oldman (Dec 22, 2015)

When my wife told me this, I said maybe they should have taken a commercial break and talked it over. When they came back from break, they could have announced co-winners. Would that have worked? At least it would have bailed Harvey out of a bad situation. We all make mistakes, but this mistake should not have been made. It may have also been written on cue cards. I saw the replay yesterday and thought the loser was very gracious.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> I'm thinking ol' Steve won't be back next year....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*The Miss Universe contest crowning fiasco shocked me!*

Crowning and uncroning the winner was just almost to much to take and I wept like a baby for the poor woman from Colombia-who wore her crown for only a couple of minutes before it was ripped from her head.  Surely you share my sentiments for this tragic mistake in front of the world...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Too depressing for further comment...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree that Family Feud was much better with the other hosts...  My favorite was Richard Karn.. (AL from Home Improvement)   Harvey is just to dirty.. and is always looking to make off color jokes and innuendos..   OK once in a while.. and the leading questions are geared that way.. but he carries it too far  IMO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2015)

They didn't exactly rip it from her head.  A polite apology was made and then they crowned the other lady.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It probably felt like it was ripped off and her psyche was certainly torn...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2015)

oldman said:


> When my wife told me this, I said maybe they should have taken a commercial break and talked it over. When they came back from break, they could have announced co-winners. Would that have worked? At least it would have bailed Harvey out of a bad situation. We all make mistakes, but this mistake should not have been made. It may have also been written on cue cards. I saw the replay yesterday and thought the loser was very gracious.



I disagree about "co-winners".  There is only ONE winner, and that person is entitled to enjoy the victory.  They should not have to share it with whoever came in second place just because the host made a mistake.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 22, 2015)

Come on pay attention, it was simply a good move by executives to increase their rating  upward again after falling for the last 5 years. The last ratings  was 1 million viewer which is far below par.

Come the MC screwed up and they invited him back next year?...gimme a break.  Where the heck is Bert Parks?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> *Come on pay attention, it was simply a good move by executives to increase their rating *upward again after falling for the last 5 years. The last ratings was 1 million viewer which is far below par.
> 
> Come the MC screwed up and they invited him back next year?...gimme a break. Where the heck is Bert Parks?



What do you mean, telling people to pay attention? And how do you know it was "simply a good move by executives"? Do you have some kind of inside information which no one else is privy to? Please, share it with the rest of the world.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Now I am sobbing uncontrollably at this awful mess that embarrassed these young ladies no end...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2015)

Wonder how much Harvey got to read a q card correctly. He probably got over 6 figures and free publicity for his brand.

The winner is miss xxxxx

He only had to say one sentence or one word actually correctly(name of country)

I would deduct that from his pay.


----------



## 911 (Dec 22, 2015)

"Come the MC screwed up and they invited him back next year?...gimme a break. Where the heck is Bert Parks?"


He was cremated, so I'm guessing he's all around us here and there.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 22, 2015)

Miss Columbia and entire country seem to be quite frankly ticked.

http://www.india.com/news/world/miss-universe-blunder-bothers-colombians-804536/

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/article50998610.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now I am sobbing uncontrollably at this awful mess that embarrassed these young ladies no end...



Ralphy. it's going to take time to get over this. You've experienced deep trauma and it's going to be a process. We'll all work together to get you through this, though - I promise!

Meanwhile, to put things in perspective, here's an ugly dog contest:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks, with your support I just might make it, but now I must find another hanky...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2015)

Here you go ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Your sensitivity and understanding is simply overwhelming and now I am bawling like a baby...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Your sensitivity and understanding is simply overwhelming and now I am bawling like a baby...



Okay, go to sleep now, baby ... that's it, take a deeeeep whiff ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2015)

Steve Harvey: Comedian Signs Multiyear Deal to Host Miss Universe, Report Says
According  to Entertainment Tonight, the deal is for at least three years and was  signed before this year's pageant. Harvey initially crowned the wrong  contestant at Miss Universe 2015.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2015)

Comedian?  Who said he was a comedian?  He made NOBODY  laugh !


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2015)

HUbby told me he once saw an interview of Harvey..  Apparently he was homeless and living in his car for a time.  I guess he is a success story.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Here goes another hanky...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2015)

They want him back next year:


http://news.yahoo.com/miss-universe-executive-definitely-wants-232430378.html

Everyone makes mistakes. Even though *Steve Harvey* made a major blunder when he announced the wrong winner during the live Miss Universe telecast on Sunday, December 20, he’s welcome to host the show again next year.

*Mark Shapiro*, the chief content officer of WME IMG (the company that owns the Miss Universe Organization), told the _Jim Rome Show_ that he’d love to have the _Family Feud_ host back next year.

“He was funny, he was informative, he’s high energy, he’s got a great following,” Shapiro said of the 58-year-old comedian. “I definitely want him back, and I would hate to see him not come back. He’s going to want a shot to redeem himself.”


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2015)

I like Steve Harvey on Family Feud.   He seems to be interested in the game itself and roots for the contestants in a nice way.   Kinda neat.  
His innuendo is pretty tame, imo. 

The one I didn't like was Richard Dawson---spent too much time flirting with the ladies.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2015)

> The one I didn't like was Richard Dawson---spent too much time flirting with the ladies.



And the kissing...eeewww.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> And the kissing...eeewww.



Yeah, that's what was in my mind's eye when I posted.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> HUbby told me he once saw an interview of Harvey..  Apparently he was homeless and living in his car for a time.  I guess he is a success story.


Steve Harvey net worth:
$100 Million

*Steve Harvey's Salary*

$30 Million





Steve Harvey net worth and salary: Steve Harvey is an American actor,  comedian, TV host, radio host, and author who has a net worth of $100  million dollars. Steve Harvey was born January 17, 1957 in Welch, West  Virginia and raised mainly in Cleveland, Ohio before attending Kent  State University and later West Virginia University. Steve Harvey  attained his first taste of major success after becoming the host of  Showtime at the Apollo from 1992-200. He then went on to star on "The  Steve Harvey Show", which aired 122 episodes between 1996 and 2002. He  was one of four comedians featured in Spike Lee's "The Original Kings of  Comedy". Steve is currently the host of his own radio show, "The Steve  Harvey Morning Show", his own daytime talk show "Steve Harvey" and  "Family Feud". He has published three best-selling books and owns a  successful clothing line called The Steve Harvey Collection. His 2009  bestseller "Act Like a Lady, Think Like a Man" was turned into the 2012  romantic comedy "Think Like a Man" which earned just under $100 million  at the box office worldwide. Steve Harvey has been married three times  and has four children. He is currently married to Marjorie Bridges, who  he says is responsible for making him a better man and changing his  life.

CLICK HERE for more


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> HUbby told me he once saw an interview of Harvey..  Apparently he was homeless and living in his car for a time.  I guess he is a success story.




This is true, I recall seeing a show when they brought people from his past who gave him a hand in his darkest moments in his life, it was quite a fascinating story.  I'm not a big Steve Harvey fan in the sense that I don't watch his shows regularly, I might catch one of his shows while channels surfing when nothing else catches my attention, I may have seen one of his shows at most 5 times this year.  I find his Tv personality a bit grating, but, I admire the man and much of what he stands for and what he does for others.  He is indeed a success story rising from nothing to a man who put his name on the map of success whether that just be a loving husband and dad who raised his children with love and I'm sure the money doesn't hurt..


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 24, 2015)

Okay, Steve messed up bigtime.  He has apologized and taken responsibility. And I stand by the comments I’ve made in this thread.

But I’m not gonna be mad at him, and I don’t resent his wealth/success/salary.

It’s not like he molested kids or beat his wife. He’s not a drug kingpin or a kiddie porn distributor or mass murderer.

He has paid his dues.  He does some good things – such as the Mentoring Camp he operates in Dallas, TX for boys who have no positive male figure in their lives.

http://steveharveymentoring.com/dallas/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Okay, Steve messed up bigtime.  He has apologized and taken responsibility. And I stand by the comments I’ve made in this thread.
> 
> But I’m not gonna be mad at him, and I don’t resent his wealth/success/salary.
> 
> ...



That sums it up well. I think people get used to these things getting very routine which often reflects itself in declining ratings. And yes Harvey made a mistake. At first my reaction was that of an over paid card reader then if you think most people here as an employee or in private life have made embarrassing or a whopper of a mistake at least one time and moved on/lived through it.

 I don't think people realize how much play Harvey and Miss Universe will get off of this. It reinvigorated both brands. Harvey has jokes for the next year on anything he does or where ever he appears. The writers or Harvey won't have any trouble coming up with material for the program next year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 25000



I sure wouldn't have! :lol:


----------



## oakapple (Dec 28, 2015)

Never heard of this man, but as some others say, he had one  main job ( apart from jokey chatter) and that was to announce the winner, which he got wrong.... How?Do all countries outside the US sound alike to him?It was  humiliating for Miss Colombia.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2015)

No one sees the upside down priority of a society that pays a man all the money to do what he does?  Tell a few off colored jokes and host a game show?  Yet that same society thinks people working their butts off shouldn't make $15 and hour..   disgusting.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2015)

From the "Game Shows on TV" thread:



QuickSilver said:


> I like Family Feud. Love Steve Harvey



Guess you changed your mind, QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> From the "Game Shows on TV" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you changed your mind, QS.



Actually No AC...  I still like family feud AND Steve Harvey... Is it not possible in your  mind to like a show and it's host but think the values of a society which thinks nothing of allowing obscene incomes for entertainers but don't want people to make a living wage?      I just think he is paid WAAAYYY  too much for what he does..  It's not Rocket Science or Brain surgery now ... is it?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No one sees the upside down priority of a society that pays a man all the money to do what he does?  Tell a few off colored jokes and host a game show?  Yet that same society thinks people working their butts off shouldn't make $15 and hour..   disgusting.



 Steve Harvey & Miss Universe are optional entertainment which people voluntarily watch or participate in generate those big bucks. They are in demand and getting market prices for their services. The 'average' employee doesn't generate the type of money or jobs that this pageant does. True there are underpaid people and it would be nice if the public would devote as much attention them & other issues. But in a society with choices one can decide what issues to prioritize or ignore.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2015)

Well there ya go....   Society values entertainment which generates PROFIT for big corporations but doesn't think very much of a single mom trying to feed her kids on $7.35 and hour....    How about a Surgeon?    I have heard people complain that doctors are paid way too much for saving lives.. but not blink at someone paid millions for jokes?   Sad commentary


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

Funny, lately I've been enjoying family feud, finding a bit entertaining, better than a lot of the other shows I've been trying to fill the time with as I wait for my regular must see tv shows return to the airways.    I'm not watching it everyday, but, it's not half bad, though, some of the answers the general public who were poled and answered the surveys, are the ones with the warped minds and lots of ****** crassness  of which Mr Harvey has to play against or around so to speak.

PS, no comparison of the value of what a mom or other professions do as far as I'm concerned. Entertainment is a different medium which generates a different earning source via commercials and large companies paying for the time spent on the air.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

.....double post


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well there ya go....   Society values entertainment which generates PROFIT for big corporations but doesn't think very much of a single mom trying to feed her kids on $7.35 and hour....    How about a Surgeon?    I have heard people complain that doctors are paid way too much for saving lives.. but not blink at someone paid millions for jokes?   Sad commentary



Salary comparisons and/or what abouts are frequently comparing oranges and apples. If for no other reason the amount of money associated with those business and companies is different. The pageant is once a year while most of the rest of economy is 52 weeks a year. Again it goes back to personal choices including that of the employee and the society where they chose to spend their money. If one wants to make mega bucks maybe they shouldn't be a surgeon. At least doctors get a full fledged 30-40 year career. How many of these contestants will be remembered in 5 years.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

Harvey ruined family feud for me.  He is too "about Steve Harvey" and his slime.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Harvey ruined family feud for me.  He is too "about Steve Harvey" and his slime.



So far the only slime I see comes from the mouths of the contestants and the people who were surveyed and Harvey just seems to have to play around what they say.  Not sure why he bares the brunt of when it appears he's actually trying to tone down what the people often say.  At least so far, that's what I observed, but, maybe others have seen different and can give examples.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

April, I refer not so much as to what he says as what he constantly implies.  We just see it differently but I still loves ya.


----------

